# problem mit client



## apparat (2. Dez 2005)

ich habe eine ejb aufm websphere-server zu laufen.

dazu hab ich mir nen client geschrieben um das teil anzusprechen. nur kommt bei mir dauernd der fehler:

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/eclipse/hyades/logging/events/cbe/impl/EventFactoryContext
	at com.ibm.ejs.ras.Tr.<clinit>(Tr.java:273)
	at com.ibm.websphere.naming.WsnInitialContextFactory.<clinit>(WsnInitialContextFactory.java:70)
	at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)
	at java.lang.Class.forName(Class.java:260)
	at com.sun.naming.internal.VersionHelper12.loadClass(VersionHelper12.java:60)
	at javax.naming.spi.NamingManager.getInitialContext(NamingManager.java:662)
	at javax.naming.InitialContext.getDefaultInitCtx(InitialContext.java:257)
	at javax.naming.InitialContext.init(InitialContext.java:233)
	at javax.naming.InitialContext.<init>(InitialContext.java:209)
	at Examples.HelloClient.main(HelloClient.java:57)



irgendwie weiß ich nicht mehr weiter jetzt. wer kann helfen?


----------



## Mag1c (2. Dez 2005)

Hi,

es muß sowas wie Client-Klassen beim Websphere geben, die du in den Classpath beim Client einbauen mußt.

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## apparat (2. Dez 2005)

ja hab ich ja eigentlich auch alle... keine ahnung warum es nicht geht. hat schon jemand mal einen client für websphere erstellt und kann mir den source-code zur verfügung stellen?


----------



## apparat (2. Dez 2005)

so das habe ich ja erstmal hinbekommen. nun fehlt mir die nächste jar-datei:

Exception in thread "P=113422:O=0:CT" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: javax/transaction/SystemException
	at com.ibm.ws.Transaction.TransactionManagerFactory.loadImplementations(TransactionManagerFactory.java:117)
	at com.ibm.ws.Transaction.TransactionManagerFactory.getTransactionManager(TransactionManagerFactory.java:83)
	at com.ibm.ws.naming.jndicos.CNContextImpl.suspendTransaction(CNContextImpl.java:4613)
	at com.ibm.ws.naming.util.WsnInitCtxFactory.getRootJndiContext(WsnInitCtxFactory.java:593)
	at com.ibm.ws.naming.util.WsnInitCtxFactory.getInitialContextInternal(WsnInitCtxFactory.java:487)
	at com.ibm.ws.naming.util.WsnInitCtx.getContext(WsnInitCtx.java:112)
	at com.ibm.ws.naming.util.WsnInitCtx.getContextIfNull(WsnInitCtx.java:422)
	at com.ibm.ws.naming.util.WsnInitCtx.lookup(WsnInitCtx.java:143)
	at javax.naming.InitialContext.lookup(InitialContext.java:361)
	at Examples.HelloClient.main(HelloClient.java:63)


weiß jemand welche ich benötige bzw weiß jemand wo die da mit drinne steckt? ich hab schon so vieles durchsucht bin aber nicht fündig geworden


----------

